# Can I paint my direct vent gas fireplace.



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

The biggest problem would be prepping it.I could easily see a full day of sanding the inside of that to get it ready-then no gaurantee that the paint will stick.
Or,you could remove it and take it to someone to be sandblasted. I would be looking for a NEW one!


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

Might be worth a try to sand and paint, up here in canada a new one is around 2 grand.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yep worth a try to sand and paint....make sure its as clean as you can get it.follow instructions on paint can for 2 coats...:yes::yes:


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Obviously, a high heat paint is recommended. As noted, the surface preparation is essential.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Will22 said:


> Obviously, a high heat paint is recommended. As noted, the surface preparation is essential.



Yeah, I would just wonder if the high heat paint would be high enough. Your average stove/BBQ paint is only rated for exposure up to about 1200 degrees. That's fine for the outside of gas units like that, I've done several. Not sure that would work on the inside where it's exposed to direct flame.


----------



## lovetobuild (Jan 30, 2011)

I was just about to mention that I have the paint rated for 1200 degrees, when your reply appeared *Jmayspaint*. So, I am still undecided if I could use that or not. If I did go ahead and paint, I assume I would tape off the holes where the gas comes through, and then prep and paint. But, the question still remains if the paint is good enough for that. 

Thank you all for your input, I hope someone who has painted theirs will respond.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

I imagine that the OEM coating application for this structure was an industrial high temperature coating. Some of these will withstand 2000-5000 degrees.


----------



## lovetobuild (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied to my query. I painted it with the BBQ wood stove paint that I had and it seems to be holding up well. I had also written to the Krylon people to ask if I could use it in the fireplace and they gave me the go ahead....so I did. It looks great and so far, it is working well. 

I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

lovetobuild said:


> Thanks to all who replied to my query. I painted it with the BBQ wood stove paint that I had and it seems to be holding up well. I had also written to the Krylon people to ask if I could use it in the fireplace and they gave me the go ahead....so I did. It looks great and so far, it is working well.
> 
> I appreciate all the responses.


 could we see the finish product...please:yes:


----------



## lovetobuild (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought I just sent the photo of the fireplace after it was painted...but I don't see it. I hope I am not repeating it now. But, here it is.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

lovetobuild said:


> I thought I just sent the photo of the fireplace after it was painted...but I don't see it. I hope I am not repeating it now. But, here it is.


 great job:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

